# Anyone rock spring gloves??



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

no ryan cause your gay, lol jk dude


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i use grenade fragment gloves. good so far, especially since i lost my northface goretex gloves


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

sierrasnowboards has some good spring gloves up for suuuuupercheap. 

gonna get some new ones because i somehow managed to lose both my spring snow gloves and a pair of mountain biking gloves in the past 6 months. i bet they're hanging out somewhere together. probably at a bar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

heres the linkey
Accessories Gloves - Accessories Gloves Sales


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

I found those on a ground and used em for a few days. They get ASS COLD so only use them when its like 60 outside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

nos said:


> I found those on a ground and used em for a few days. They get ASS COLD so only use them when its like 60 outside.


Thats what i was thinkin too only use them for the more warmer days and use my bulky gloves for the colder days


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

i use dakines pipegloves, theyre quite thin, and i've never been cold on my fingers, not even in -10 celsius.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

i also have dakine spring/pipe gloves and love them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

minnesnowtanice said:


> i also have dakine spring/pipe gloves and love them.


I have a friend who uses Grenade Gloves and he says they get soaked. Dakine doesnt have that problem??


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

mine have stayed dry other than the bits of snow that have dropped into them through the cuffs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess ill check out some Dakine gloves then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I use Grenade Misfit pipe gloves in all weather conditions, and besides from being a tiny bit cold every now and then, they work amazingly. It's all about the five-finger freedom.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

i've used my dakines in powder, pipe, icy conditions.. basically the whole season in all conditions..
What I can say, is that you will get snow on your wrists in powder, and in the end of a spring ridingday (like today), they get a little bit wet. But I have never been cold in them. Chilled, but not full out cold!
Always bring two pair of gloves when you hit the mountains anyways, thats a cardinal rule!
piz


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I actually have mittens built into my sessions softshell jacket and they own. Ive hiked runs in nasty cold and wind and they still work well, but on warm days they are not bulky or hot at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

well i think i am going to go with Grenade gloves they look sick and they feel comfortable. I just didnt know how good were they when they get really wet


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

If they first get wet, then its the same if you have dakine or grenade. Go with whatever floats your boat  Grenade graphics are way cooler imo


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

mcjsdaddy said:


> I have a friend who uses Grenade Gloves and he says they get soaked. Dakine doesnt have that problem??


Well, i'm using Grenade sub-zeros and they're just fine, wont get soaked.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Celtek Clan Streets. Basically the opposite of the CC935's. Instead of a liner with no waterproofing, its a waterproof shell with no liner. Much better spring design. Even in 50* if your gloves get soaked your hands will get cold. I wear these on any day hotter than 39*.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

I love my Grenade CC935s as they fit and feel great. However, they get absolutely drenched! The laminated palm started peeling the first day out and by the third day I managed to make a hole in one of the fingers (palm side) from doing grabs (from sharp edge). I still wear them during the warm days.

I think I'm going wtih POW High 5s next time.


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been rocking spring gloves about 90% of the time this season. THe only time my hands have gotten cold are when its under like 15 degrees. I'm rocking Celtek Outbreak spring gloves.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

EmoParkRat said:


> I've been rocking spring gloves about 90% of the time this season. THe only time my hands have gotten cold are when its under like 15 degrees. I'm rocking Celtek Outbreak spring gloves.


Yea same here - I have big phat foursquare mittens with removable liner gloves, which really kick ass on -15 C days and powder days, but most of the time I am rocking my spring gloves. I got two mismatched grenade gloves free from the lost-n-found (know the ppl who work there), which works since I don't give a s*#$ about fashion, and am broke. Grenades are sick!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Yea same here - I have big phat foursquare mittens with removable liner gloves, which really kick ass on -15 C days and powder days, but most of the time I am rocking my spring gloves. I got two mismatched grenade gloves free from the lost-n-found (know the ppl who work there), which works since I don't give a s*#$ about fashion, and am broke. Grenades are sick!


Fox Mtn. Bike gloves! Prolly gonna rock 'em tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I use the pipe glove liner that's included with Burton Combo Under Gloves (these ones). I've only worn it a few times cause I bought the gloves at the end of the season, but it didn't get wet and kept my hands nice and toasty during those few runs. Definitely happy with it so far, it seems to be made from the same shell material as the glove itself and looks very stylish too.


----------



## johntoyhurry (Dec 7, 2010)

The rock spring gloves has not the leather palms. This type of gloves are available into market. If you want thin and suitable gloves from the market or discounters then you can buy it only cost £3 or £4 so, on balance are about the same as getting a £20 pair.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

unless it's super cold and or windy I almost exclusively wear park/pipe/spring gloves. On warm days I'll just wear my Under Armour baselayer running gloves, but if it's below 32 degrees a park/pipe glove works best for me, I don't really get all that cold on the slopes so I've found that if I wear a regular glove or mitt, I overheat and then get too cold from freezing sweat.


----------

